# reverse bypass



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a 2000 Foreman 450ES and would like to do a reverse bypass mod.

So who has done this I know its been done just can't find it.


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone Please Help


----------



## Dirty Dye (Dec 9, 2010)

Bypass? Or override? Are you wanting to bypass the rev limiter?


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

yes 

We did the hose on the rev cable that works great now the rev limiter

thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Does it have a button to override it now? If so you can probably splice the 2 wires behind the button together and override it. If it doesn't then I'm no help. 

The splicing together will only work if its a normally open circuit


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks 

no override button


----------

